
Show HN: WhatNow.io – Serving up ways to help and stay sane in Trump's America - monitron
http://whatnow.io/
======
kolemcrae
I am sick of these sites at this point. they all look, feel and work the same
way.

~~~
monitron
Hi, I'm sorry to hear that. I was trying to go for mass appeal and attempting
not to overwhelm visitors with a dense list. Can you suggest an alternate or
additional mode of operation that would be better?

Thanks for commenting!

